
AI Downs Experienced Fighter Pilot Repeatedly in Simulator - dforrestwilson
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3662656/The-AI-Gun-beat-military-s-best-Pilots-hail-aggresive-dynamic-software-losing-repeatedly.html
======
dforrestwilson
This isn't even factoring in the potential weight/cost savings and g-force
advantages of a computer vs a human being.

------
macmac
Listen to Elon.

